# Fresh wave of wordpress exploits



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2018)

Redirects users to tech support scammers. Check your framework.

https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-analysis/2018/09/mass-wordpress-compromises-tech-support-scams/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 21, 2018)

I bet a good chunk of the affect sites are no longer kept up. Wordpress should take them down pending updates.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 23, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I bet a good chunk of the affect sites are no longer kept up. Wordpress should take them down pending updates.



Wordpress hosted sites are already updated I am sure.  They can't take down the ones other people are managing and hosting though.


----------

